
Ask HN: What annoys you most about your mobile network? Asking for a friend - nbgoodall
And on the flip side, what 1 thing is most important to you? Could be a feature, pricing, etc.<p>Any thoughts and opinions much appreciated!
======
gaspoweredcat
i used to have an unlimited data contract with three but about 2 years ago i
foolishly gave it up and downgraded, i deeply regret that decision.

Things id like:

1\. unlimited data 2\. free data roaming 3\. free tethering 4\. a plan without
mins, in the last months ive made less than 10 mins of phone calls, i dont
need mins so why pay for them

